# HELP!!! Leaning and hanging out male bits



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The vet doesn't open until 5!

Mintola doesn't look like or act like he is in any pain but something is really wrong. He is tottering around and seems to be leaning to one side as if he is trying to stop himself falling over and his willy is hanging out. He is almost 19 months, he;s been unsure on his feet for a while and was only diagnosed with arthritis earlier this week and a throat infection. Has anyone come across this before? He isn't in any pain, but I am really worried - I'll rush him to the vet as soon as they open but my only other vet is almost 2 hours away in the rush hour traffic and just want to know what I can do in the meantime!!!!!! Is it possible he's taken a stroke?!?!?!


----------



## quadrapop (Aug 16, 2010)

If he already had a throat infection it could have went to the ear affecting balance, as for showing his bits i dont know.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He was fine until this morning (other than being slow and a little unstable.) Can an infection affect his ears so fast?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a prolapse. You can try greasing up his 'junk' with some olive oil to try and help him get it back in, but if you can't get it to go back in you are probably going to have to put him down. ):

If he's had a prolapse, he probably is in pain. The other things wrong with him are probably not helping either. ):


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Sounds like a prolapse. You can try greasing up his 'junk' with some olive oil to try and help him get it back in, but if you can't get it to go back in you are probably going to have to put him down. ):
> 
> If he's had a prolapse, he probably is in pain. The other things wrong with him are probably not helping either. ):


I just assumed that the leaning and this were linked because he didn't have either of these things wrong yesterday  He is still bright eyed and speaking away to me when I go past - he even stole a bit of biscuit and is munching that just now


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Basicly, if it stays out for too long, it dries up and gets infected. :/


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Just looked, no olive oil but there is vegetable oil - will that be okay???


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It should be. You're going to have to get pretty personal with your mouse. 
Just use a q-tip to grease him up, and try massaging the area a little. . . x:

He will probably start cleaning himself when you put him back, which might help it to get back inside aswell.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

He has it away now and managed it himself  But I don't know how long it was out for as i've been out since 9 and checked him at 1 and it was okay but when i saw his bits they were icy cold. I'm still taking him to the vet as soon as possible though, something is wrong. He's just spent the last 5 minutes sticking his tongue out and letting it hang then has started wandering. His whole body is leaning to one side as if he can't stand straight


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Treat-Mice-With-Penile-Prolapse

If it happens again.

He certainly doesn't sound right... 19 months is pretty old for a mouse, it could be any number of things.

W xx


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the link!! 19 months is old for a mouse I know (even older for Mintola as he and three siblings have survived to this age but none of the rest of their family lived past 14 months.) I think asking for him to be PTS might be best for him - if this were to happen while I was asleep or at work and he was in pain I would never be able to forgive myself


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Meeces are very stoic; by the time they look like they're in pain they are probably in excruciating pain. Poor thing. I know you'll do what's right. *hug*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm back and so is Mintola      

The vet's verdict is this: it has been a stroke. The reason that the symptoms have seemed odd and Mintola has been so bad is because I've somehow managed to walk in just as the stroke has started (likely when he has been cleaning himself as he had been coming out of his "bathtub" area at the time.) By the time the vet saw Mintola he was singing away to himself as usual (something he only does when he is happy) and was playing his favourite game of peek-a-boo towel before jumping into my jumper sleeve and trying to make a hole. He seems to be a little unsteady still and his left side is somewhat "desensitized" or numb due to the effect of the stroke which is why he is still continuing to favour his right side and look a little like he is limping or walking in a huge circle. So he has been given some medication for strokes which shuld help him get better and (hopefully) prevent any further ones. I know it isn't a certainty and he will be on it for however long his life is, but it is worth trying when he isn't in pain and is his normal chipper self     Although, if he does have any further ones I wouldn't dream of continuing the medication if he wasn't having a good life. So Mintola is still here...for a while longer anyway    : D

Thank you to everyone who helped me when i found Mintola, I honestly don't know what I would have done without yu all :thx :thx :thx :thx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Whew! I'm so relieved for you!

I was thinking about you and your boy all day. And the problem with his willie has resolved as well?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

moustress said:


> Whew! I'm so relieved for you!
> 
> I was thinking about you and your boy all day. And the problem with his willie has resolved as well?


Yep that problem resolved itself but unfortunately after his improvement poor Mintola started taking strokes again on Monday and was PTS. I'm so upset  He was one of my first mice


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Zany toon


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

So sorry.  xXx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bummer *hug*


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks everyone x


----------

